# Samsung PS51D550



## Mauritzvw (Sep 19, 2010)

Hey Guys!

Any experience/thoughts on the Samsung ps51d550?

http://www.samsung.com/ie/consumer/...dex.idx?pagetype=prd_detail&tab=specification

Thanks in advance


----------



## tazz3 (Oct 26, 2011)

thats a nice tv but you should go to best buy and look at it in person.


----------



## Mauritzvw (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks Tazz

Gonna go look today at the local shop.
Best Buy is a bit far... LOL


----------



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

In general, Samsung plasmas are well reviewed. I've got a Panasonic plasma for a few years ago and I have no doubt that the Samsung you are considering has better picture quality just because of the technology increase that has occurred.


----------



## Mauritzvw (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanx Mike

Stock may be an issue so also considering the Panasonic ut30a and lg 50pz650

Cheers


----------

